# red cherry shrimp?



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

are these guys hard to keep? what tank mates would be good with them?


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

My boyfriend has three in a 5 gallon tank with a betta. They are doing great... Unfortunatly he got all female shirmp so no baby shrimp in the future for him lol

This is his first tank as an adult and they seem to be doing well


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

When it comes to shrimp tankmates HAVE to be both peacefull and not much bigger than they are, otherwise they will be viewed as a snack. Things such as guppies, kuhli loaches, and otoclinous catfish make great tankmates for them. I have heard conflicting stories regarding keeping shrimp and bettas together so it probably just depends on the betta itself.

Red cherry shrimp, allong with Amano shrimp, and Ghost shrimp are some of the easiest shrimps to keep. So yes they are easy to keep.


----------



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

thank you so much this is very helpful! I'm thinking about getting two and seeing what happens from there!


----------

